# Any stick insect people here?



## Ricky Ortiz (Feb 16, 2010)

I was at a local aquarium store yesterday and they are known for having things they shouldnt well needless to say they did not disapoint as I saw a tank with some rather large stick insects they were calling them African Walking Sticks I am not a stick insect guy so I have no clue if these are what they say they are but if anyone here can verify that or give me a scientific name that would be great thanks!!


----------



## C.Price (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like Medauroidea extradentata a Vietnamese stick insect


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 16, 2010)

C.Price said:


> Looks like Medauroidea extradentata a Vietnamese stick insect


That's my guess for sure. The horns on the head are a strong indication and it is really common -- something that you might find in an aquarium store and with a silly name. The genus, I think, used to be Baculum, and it is a common error to change the generic name to the feminine Medauroidea and leave the trivial name masculine, extrdentatum. Mr. Price has the proper agreement. (Sorry guys. I know that you will correct it in the next edition!!  )


----------



## Ricky Ortiz (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like your right it looks like a dead ringer to me thanks I knew someone here would know.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 17, 2010)

I moderate at sticktalk.com

It's an "old-fashioned" listserver (email group), but there's a great group of people there if anybody is interested.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Feb 17, 2010)

Peter said:


> I moderate at sticktalk.com
> 
> It's an "old-fashioned" listserver (email group), but there's a great group of people there if anybody is interested.


How cool, I just signed up. The last time I was on an Email forum it was about modelling WWI aircraft, I think! Now, on days when all my friends and family are too busy to write, I shall still get an Email and feel wanted!  Who knows, maybe they'll have a "for sale/wanted section.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 17, 2010)

The group has been active for well over a decade. Older members (seniority, not age) often refer to it as the "sticklist", though it hasn't officially gone by that designation since it was a part of the exotics.net site 8 or 9(?) years ago.

You and 2 other new members are in the queue for receiving the next email "issue", Phil. Unfortunately, the list is experiencing a couple quiet days so you might not see any activity for another day or two.

Every Friday the "Requests and Offers" list is sent out as an addition to the normal outgoing issue (a guaranteed email in your inbox).


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey Phil, I'm going over there too, see u there!



Oh look, I used an old smilie!


----------

